# [Slovakia] Nové kostoly | New Churches



## Ssomit

Kostol v obci Jacovce








autor: peter_paul


----------



## wuane

Kostol by mal symbolizovat stretnutie cloveka s Bohom a nic ine.90% postnutych stavieb toto kriterium podla mna nesplna.Myslim si ze pri sakralnych stavbach by nemalo ist ´´az tak´´ o architekturu,ktora nakoniec uputa (v dobrom ci zlom) viac ako samotny duchovny pocit.Casy kedy mala cirkev ohurovat silou ,mocou a bohatstvom uz mali byt davno prec,no ako vidim sa tak nestalo.Zmenila sa len forma.Drahe fresky a vyzdobu nahradili sialene (drahe)konzoly a nezmyselne tvary a konstrukcie,az si clovek pripada ze je na vystave modernych stavebnych technologii.:bash: netreba ani postovat priklady,je ich tu uz pozehnane,presne niektore stavby tu postnute som mal na mysli v mojom prvom poste na tuto temu.


----------



## jamlc1m

Ssomit said:


> Kostol v obci Jacovce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> autor: peter_paul


ten falicky symbol je umyselny alebo architekt spal? :nuts:


----------



## Strummer

wuane said:


> Casy kedy mala cirkev ohurovat silou ,mocou a bohatstvom uz mali byt davno prec,no ako vidim sa tak nestalo.Zmenila sa len forma.Drahe fresky a vyzdobu nahradili sialene (drahe)konzoly a nezmyselne tvary a konstrukcie


ja sa v tom velmi nevyznam, kedze som ateista (vdaka bohu :lol ale nie je to o rozdiele medzi katolickou a evanjelickou cirkvou? evanjelicke kostoly su strohe a jednoduche, ale katolicka cirkev sa od "okazalosti" nikdy nedistancovala ani nechce, ci sa mylim?


----------



## wuane

^^v minulosti to bolo tak ako vravis.O tom co sa deje dnes sa moze presvedcit kazdy sam na vlastne oci.


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^ Preco si myslis, ze je to dnes inak? Architektonicke tvaroslovie sa dost zjednocuje, to je pravda, ale nemozem povedat, ze by protestanske kostoly nejako hyrili v tvaroch a dekoroch. Na druhu stranu tie katolicke tiez nie su to co byvali v baroku, co sa tyka teatralnej okazalosti v ozdobach a nabubrelych tvaroch plnych farieb.


----------



## wuane

^^ved o tom som pisal ze sa zmenila forma okazalosti.Len mozno laicky je to menej badatelne.Kto trochu vidi do veci vie,ze mnohe tvary a konstrukcie na sucasnych kostoloch su pomerne narocne a mozno zbytocne drahe.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale

Gentlemen, aby sa to tu nezvrhlo na proticirkevnú debatu. Tak ako každá stavba aj kostol je v rôznych štádiách rozhodnutí, na ktorých môžu byť účastní nie len veriaci. Aj nám keď stavali kostol mena Pany Márie vo Vrakuni sme sa mohli vyjadriť k architektúre. Bez nášho súhlasu pán farár Augustín Držka (nech mu je zem ľahká, bol to úžasný človek) umiestnil len gýčove sošky zo starého kostola, dal preglejku na chór a vyhodil na smetisko prezdobené dvere, pretože boli nesmierne ťažké.

A *wuane* to o tých jazvách, to bola tak celkom generalizácia. Nájdu sa aj medzi kostolmi otrasné príklady (napríklad to Uherské Hradiste ci Spisska Nova Ves-tam obidva), ale v drvivej vacsine plati, ze dotvarajú charakter nasej krajiny, ktora je mimochodom architektonicky aj reliéfom iná ako svajciarska..

no a nemyslite si, ze zlé to je len na slovensku či v čechách










Wotruba Kirche, 60 km od BA


----------



## wuane

wuane said:


> *Vacsinou* su to jazvy na tvari nasich obci.Prirovnal by som to k vystavbe panelakov,nanestastie mnohokrat nie za humnami,ale priamo na namestiach a v centrach nasich miest a obci.:bash:





Ubertino de Casale said:


> A *wuane* to o tých jazvách, to bola tak celkom generalizácia. Nájdu sa aj medzi kostolmi otrasné príklady (napríklad to Uherské Hradiste ci Spisska Nova Ves-tam obidva), ale v drvivej vacsine plati, ze dotvarajú charakter nasej krajiny, ktora je mimochodom architektonicky aj reliéfom iná ako svajciarska..


o ziadnej generalizacii nemoze byt reci.


----------



## Ubertino de Casale

wuane said:


> o ziadnej generalizacii nemoze byt reci.


To by si musel poznať vacsinu modernych kostolov Slovenska young man 
Inak je to generalizacia rovnaka ako ked poviem, ze vacsina Madarov su idioti


----------



## wuane

^^OK.Nejaka nespecifikovatelna cast modernych kostolov na Slovensku su podla mna jazvy v nasich obciach podobne ako panelove sidliska. hno:


----------



## Ondro

wuane said:


> ^^v minulosti to bolo tak ako vravis.O tom co sa deje dnes sa moze presvedcit kazdy sam na vlastne oci.


Neviem o nových evanjelických kostoloch na Slovensku.


----------



## wuane

^^ja som nic o evanjelickych kostoloch nepisal


----------



## Ondro

^^strummer písal, asi som ťa nepochopil  prepáč


----------



## Strummer

Nejak sme sa asi nepochopili, ja som pisal, ze nerozumiem staznostiam na okazalost novych kostolov, kedze vacsina (vsetky) su katolicke, a katolicka cirkev sa od "okazalosti" nikdy nedistancovala. Takze tie kostoly su presne take ake podla katolickej cirkvi maju byt, ci nie?


----------



## Kvietok

*Rímskokatolícky kostol sv. Gorazda a spoločníkov, Košice - Terasa*



> Víťazný návrh celoštátnej súťaže (Česko-Slovensko 1992), koncept sa odvíja na pozadí kontextu urbanistických vzťahov lokality a starokresťanskej architektúry obdobia vierozvestcov sv. Cyrila a Metoda. Svetlom a hmotou vytvárame mystickú dimenziu.
> o.i. výťaz ceny CE.ZA.AR 2002 v kategórii Občianske a priemyselné budovy


----------



## Amrafel

Ubertino de Casale said:


> no a nemyslite si, ze zlé to je len na slovensku či v čechách
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wotruba Kirche, 60 km od BA


Nádherný :cheers: Krásny brutalizmus, skutočný skvost


----------



## blergh

Kvietok said:


>


Zaujimalo by ma, preco nebol nikdy dokonceny (hole betonove casti evidentne mali byt oblozene mramorom, ale spravili to len na niektorych miestach...).


----------



## Kvietok

blergh said:


> Zaujimalo by ma, preco nebol nikdy dokonceny (hole betonove casti evidentne mali byt oblozene mramorom, ale spravili to len na niektorych miestach...).


Skor by som povedal ze to mal byt pohladovy beton (imho sa tam hodi ovela viac) ... ten vsak kosicke stavebne firmy nedokazu urobit ani dnes ...


----------



## ejo

Amrafel said:


> Nádherný :cheers: Krásny brutalizmus, skutočný skvost


 no to si vystihol uplne skvele "brutalizmus" mozes mi vysvetlit co sa Ti na tom tak paci? mne ta stavba pride ako kopa betonu a nic viac alebo ako ruina.


----------



## ejo

Stakčín


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

http://www.ta3.com/clanok/1070659/katolicka-cirkev-dokoncila-stavbu-megalomanskeho-chramu-na-kysuciach.html
Asi to tu este nebolo..skoda, za tie peniaze to mohlo byt trochu krajsie.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Látky okr.Detva


----------



## ejo

Snina


----------



## michael89

To je celý nový kostol, či len od strechy nahor + prístavba?


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^ Osobne povazujem tieto prilepky za hnusne. Keby to ale aspon nestavali z takych podradnych materialov.


----------



## ejo

sám neviem. Keby to bola ruina tak si viem predstaviť strechu na veži. moderne a zároveň dodrzuje historický koncept ale ta prístavba amen tma.


----------



## GordonBennett

Zakaždým ľutujem keď otvorím toto vlákno..


----------



## Qwert

Aká cirkev, také kostoly.


----------



## KingBrouza

*Snina Rímsko-katolícky kostol Povýšenia sv. Kríža*

Kostol nie je uplne novy, je po keronstrukcii s pristavbou. Skoda, ze este nemozem postovat link, ale nie je problem si to najst na nete.


----------



## michael89

Qwert said:


> Aká cirkev, také kostoly.


Bohužiaľ, je to tak - trochu to poznám a tak viem, že vo viacerých odvetviach chýbajú odborníci a keď aj sú, nik ich slová neberie vážne.
Ale nepovedal by som, že gýč a fušerina vládne len v cirkvách - aj ľudia tam vyrástli v rovnakom prostredí ako ostatní slováci a myslím, že to dosť vidno aj na niektorých "svetských" stavbách


----------



## Qwert

michael89 said:


> Bohužiaľ, je to tak - trochu to poznám a tak viem, že vo viacerých odvetviach chýbajú odborníci a keď aj sú, nik ich slová neberie vážne.
> Ale nepovedal by som, že gýč a fušerina vládne len v cirkvách - aj ľudia tam vyrástli v rovnakom prostredí ako ostatní slováci a myslím, že to dosť vidno aj na niektorých "svetských" stavbách


Bohužiaľ gýč a nevkus sa stali po roku 1989 prevládajúcim stavebným slohom. Paradoxne za komunistov sa síce nestavalo vždy práve najvkusnejšie, ale aspoň to nebolo gýčové. Veľa z toho, čo sa od prevratu postavilo, či už je to podnikateľský barok v obytných i iných budovách, nové kostoly ale aj verejné budovy, je z estetickej stránky odpad.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Rajecke Teplice


----------



## michael89

Ak ešte môžem pokračovať v diskusii, celkovo ma zaráža, ako sa v mnohých novostavbách kostolov v interiéri vôbec nemyslí na praktickú stránku. Teda, že ho bude využívať veľa ľudí naraz.
Nízke stropy oproti starším stavbám zapríčiňujú, že sa rýchlo vydýcha vzduch. V mnohých kostoloch chýba dostatok miesta pre píšťalový organ, uličky nie sú navrhnuté logicky a tak si pri istých častiach obradov ľudia zavadzajú.
Akoby architekti ani nevedeli čo a pre koho navrhujú.
Je tu niekto, kto má s takouto prácou skúsenosti, zaujímalo by ma, prečo sa to uberá tak, ako sa uberá.


----------



## potkanX

uz som to pisal - vela z tychto kostolov nenavrhuju architekti. v lepsom pripade nejaky stavebny inzinier, v horsom pripade si vo farnosti urobia navrh laici a daju to nejakemu stavbarovi iba prekreslit.


----------



## PosoniumAster

Pre tieto kostoly plati:

1 Podradne materialy

2 Neskromne/prehnane formy a tvary, akasi dedinaska postmoderna.


----------



## michael89

potkanX said:


> uz som to pisal - vela z tychto kostolov nenavrhuju architekti. v lepsom pripade nejaky stavebny inzinier, v horsom pripade si vo farnosti urobia navrh laici a daju to nejakemu stavbarovi iba prekreslit.


Ale týka sa to aj úplných novostavieb? Napríklad kostol sv. Gorazda v Košiciach dostal aj nejakú cenu za architektúru a pritom to má z liturgického hľadiska dosť rezervy - ako som písal málo miesta pre organ, akustika je tam naozaj zle navrhnutá, bez mikrofónu sa tam človek už nepohne, atď...


----------



## ejo

Nová Kelča


----------



## ejo

michael89 said:


> Ak ešte môžem pokračovať v diskusii, celkovo ma zaráža, ako sa v mnohých novostavbách kostolov v interiéri vôbec nemyslí na praktickú stránku. Teda, že ho bude využívať veľa ľudí naraz.
> Nízke stropy oproti starším stavbám zapríčiňujú, že sa rýchlo vydýcha vzduch. V mnohých kostoloch chýba dostatok miesta pre píšťalový organ, uličky nie sú navrhnuté logicky a tak si pri istých častiach obradov ľudia zavadzajú.
> Akoby architekti ani nevedeli čo a pre koho navrhujú.
> Je tu niekto, kto má s takouto prácou skúsenosti, zaujímalo by ma, prečo sa to uberá tak, ako sa uberá.


 Aké nízke stropy myslíš? 
Staré dedinské kostoly neboli ani nie sú extra vysoké. Ale architektúra je nových vo veľa prípadoch hrozná.


----------



## jozefst

Čo sa týka moderny v sakrálnej architektúre, tak dosť vydarených kostolov sa nájde z obdobia funkcionalizmu (ale tie už vznikli dosť dávno).


----------



## J1mbo

michael89 said:


> Ale týka sa to aj úplných novostavieb? Napríklad kostol sv. Gorazda v Košiciach dostal aj nejakú cenu za architektúru a pritom to má z liturgického hľadiska dosť rezervy - ako som písal málo miesta pre organ, akustika je tam naozaj zle navrhnutá, bez mikrofónu sa tam človek už nepohne, atď...


co si tak matne spominam zo skolskych cias, tak od druheho vatikanskeho koncilu (1962-1965) sa zmenilo vnutorne usporiadanie kostolov... dako do hlbky som sa tomu nevenoval ani vtedy, nie to este teraz, ale napriklad sedenie by malo byt usporiadane do polkruhu okolo oltaru, od coho sa odvija tvar tych novych kostolov, ktore su casto kruhove, alebo rozne divotvorne  a verim ze spravit kruhovy alebo iny nepravidelny priestor s dobrou akustikou moze byt dost problem... to nieje ako priestor v tvare kvadru, kde pri dodrzani urcitych pomerov stran, je slusna akustika prakticky zarucena

aj tie ostatne veci stym mozu mat suvis... mozno v ramci toho ze kostoly maju byt striedme a nemaju dako ohurovat, tak sa pri ich navrhovani nerata ani s organom, ktory tam osadia az dodatocne...
ale kedze fakt som sa tomu nikdy nevenoval a do kostola idem maximalne ako turista, tak az tak do toho nevidim


----------



## ejo

Štrbské pleso 
















Zákamenné


----------



## ejo

Lada








Horovce








Dohňany


----------



## Qwert

Na tú Ladu sa dá pozerať. Ten v Dohňanoch pekne ladí s tým vedením v pozadí.


----------



## jozefst

V Lade asi stačilo použiť iné materiály a ten kostol vyzerá naozaj dobre a vyniknú lepšie jeho tvary.


----------



## GordonBennett

Ja sa na to ani nemôžem pozerať, to nech radšej stavajú jednoduché kostoly inšpirované tradičnou architektúrou. Toto vyzerá ako nejaké vesmírne lode z kartónu.. :nuts:


----------



## ejo

Žiaľ s tým nič nenarobíš, nuž budúce generácie sa budú práve cez tieto stavby pozerať na našu architektúru, keďže kostoly sa len tak nebúrajú.


----------



## ejo

Prievidza









Nová Dubnica









Oravská Polhora








zdroj: internet


----------



## 017701

ejo said:


> Holčíkovce


keby to nebolo v teme kostoly tak by som si myslel ze to je na 100% mesita


----------



## GordonBennett

Čo na tom vyzerá ako mešita? :nuts: Tá veža mi skôr pripomína nejakú ventiláciu z metra. :lol:


----------



## ejo

a mne francuzsky kluc.


----------



## BrunoBA

niesom si isty ci toto sem patri  ...ale nemate niekto fotky pripadne zabery zo street view tych dvoch bratislavskych "mesit" ktore su vlastne len motlitebne lebo nemaju povolenie? ...nikde neviem najst jedna by mala byt niekde na jaskovom rade a aj na obchodnej dokonca a od znameho z koliby som pocul ze aj tam dole niekde na kolibe sa stretavaju...chcel by som vidiet ako tieto objekty vlastne vyzeraju ked niesu oficialne kvazy povolene


----------



## OscarNiemeyer

Tie kostoly su des a hroza


----------



## 017701

BrunoBA said:


> niesom si isty ci toto sem patri  ...ale nemate niekto fotky pripadne zabery zo street view tych dvoch bratislavskych "mesit" ktore su vlastne len motlitebne lebo nemaju povolenie? ...nikde neviem najst jedna by mala byt niekde na jaskovom rade a aj na obchodnej dokonca a od znameho z koliby som pocul ze aj tam dole niekde na kolibe sa stretavaju...chcel by som vidiet ako tieto objekty vlastne vyzeraju ked niesu oficialne kvazy povolene


rychlym guglenim som nasiel hned 2 clanky o tom ale pochybujem, ze pri tom hnedom zakale co tu teraz vladne by niekde zverejnovali zoznam s adresami..
http://dennik.hnonline.sk/slovensko/567973-islam-dobre-utajene-modlitebne
http://www.aktuality.sk/clanok/273235/moslimovia-maju-u-nas-modlitebnu-aj-v-panelaku/


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

Krasny kostol v Teplicanoch:

http://www.druzstevna.sk/?page1&gid=389

Konecne pekny, architektonicky zvladnuty aj s upravou okolia + pekne dievcata na otvoreni.. ;D Thumb up!


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

Dalsi zaujimavy kostol otvorili nedavno v Ladcoch. Celkovo je na Slovensku momentalne rozostavanych 27 kostolov, co je zrejme najviac v Europe.

http://zilina-gallery.sk/picture.php?/55369/category/3912


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

http://www.playtvak.cz/na-motlitebnu-v-cernosicich-vybrali-20-milionu-foo-/magicke-stavby.aspx?c=A170117_145051_magicke-stavby_kuko

Síce z Česka ale nedá mi to nezazdielať, že napriek tomu, že Slováci chodia do kostola oveľa viac ako Česi, tak tá kvalita architektúry.. :/ Prajem aj slovenským mestám a dedinám také krásne Božie chrámy ako tento.


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^ To je nádherná stavba. Podobne krásnu navrhol Fránek ďalšiu modlitebňu pre Cirkev Bratskú v Litomyšli.
http://www.archiweb.cz/buildings.php?type=20&action=show&id=2829 
S tým odpadom čo u nás dominuje na poli moderných sakrálnych stavieb je to totálne neporovnateľné.


----------



## J1mbo

^^ akurat ze tie modlitebne su skor nieco ako centrum volneho casu, tak je trochu nespravodlive ich porovnavat s nasimi kostolmi (druha vec je, ze u nas sa nestavaju ani take centra volneho casu  )


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^ Nemyslím, že je to nespravodlivé, je to kostol ako každý iný, má normálny liturgický priestor akurát, že je tam pridané komunitné centrum. Ale základ je totožný.


----------



## J1mbo

^^ no praveze tam nieje normalny liturgicky priestor, to je v podstate len taka spolocenska sala. podla mna to bude do velkej miery tym, ze to je cirkev bratska a nie rimsko-katolicka. katolici maju dake pravidla pre vystavbu kostolov (nieco som o tom pisal aj na zaciatku strany 9) ktore do znacnej miery ovplyvnuju, ako to bude vyzerat (nehovorim ze sa to neda spravit aj pekne) a cirkev bratska taketo pravidla asi nema


----------



## Qwert

ruzomberok.ok said:


> http://www.playtvak.cz/na-motlitebnu-v-cernosicich-vybrali-20-milionu-foo-/magicke-stavby.aspx?c=A170117_145051_magicke-stavby_kuko
> 
> Síce z Česka ale nedá mi to nezazdielať, že napriek tomu, že Slováci chodia do kostola oveľa viac ako Česi, tak tá kvalita architektúry.. :/ Prajem aj slovenským mestám a dedinám také krásne Božie chrámy ako tento.


Vyzerá to, ako keby niekto zobral pamätník SNP v Banskej Bystrici a nejako ho celý postláčal a poprekrúcal.  Ale páči sa mi to. Viem si to živo predstaviť ako kostol/komunitné centrum v nejakom malom severskom meste. 

Katolícky kostol by takto asi vyzerať nemohol, ale to nie je ospravedlnenie pre ten hnus, čo sa ako katolícke kostoly po Slovensku stavia.


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

Aj na Slovensku, no najmä viac vo svete existujú prípady, kedy aj katolícky kostol postavený v posledných rokoch pôsobí veľmi vznešene a úctyhodne a zároveň moderne a príťažlivo. Aj vyššie postnuté kostoly v Ladcoch a Tepličanoch podľa mňa pôsobia veľmi príjemne na slovenské pomery. 

Druhý vatikánsky koncil zadal budovaniu katolíckych chrámov isté limity a odporúčania, čo môže a čo by mal kostol obsahovať. Nie sú to však žiadne reštrikcie a normy, zachovaná musí byť len určitá forma liturgického priestoru a pokiaľ možno čo najobšírnejšie rozpoloženie sedenia aby všetci prítomný veriaci mohli byť čo najbližšie oltáru a nikto nesedel niekde za múrom. 

Dedinská arogancia vo výstavbe kostolov ktorá sa v 90. rokoch rozbehla a miestami pretrváva dodnes sa nedá obhájiť. Mnohé kostoly tu postnuté alebo aj na stránke kostolyslovenska.sk pôsobia kŕčovito len len aby bolo, alebo aby vzorný farník Jožo zarobil na stavbe. 
Bola to doslova premárnená šanca storočia pre slovenské mestá a dediny, lebo kostoly sa už len tak ľahko v takom množstve ako v 90. rokoch stavať nebudú a aj keď momentálne je rozostavaných ako som spomenul 27 kostolov, ich architektúra sa dá označiť viac za slabší priemer ako za nadčasové dielo hodné kostola. Pričom najmä na Slovensku je kostol centrom najmenších obcí a zároveň kultúrno spoločenským bodom v mestách. 

Osobne si však myslím, že to bolo spôsobené aj istým nadšením katolíckych veriacich po prevrate keď na sídliskách neboli žiadne chrámy a výstavba bola okamžitou nutnosťou. V takom Ružomberku sa takto postavili tri sídliskové kostoly. Jeden z nich prerobený z materskej škôlky, druhý postavený z ruiny nejakej bývalej priemyselnej budovy a tretí novopostavený vyzerá ako by mal okná z lexanu a navrhnutý bol tak nešikovne, že holuby serú kňazovi rovno nad hlavou a vyzerá to.. tak ako to vyzerá  ..Ale ľudia tam našťastie stále vo veľkom chodia, no vždy keď idem okolo tak rozmýšlam čo raz poviem svojim deťom, keď sa ma budú pýtať prečo chodia každú nedeľu do takej architektonickej "chajdy" a vo svete vyzerajú kostoly tak, že už samotný pobyt v ňom je zážitok


----------



## Wizzard

ruzomberok.ok said:


> Druhý vatikánsky koncil zadal budovaniu katolíckych chrámov isté limity a odporúčania, čo môže a čo by mal kostol obsahovať. Nie sú to však žiadne reštrikcie a normy, zachovaná musí byť len určitá forma liturgického priestoru a pokiaľ možno čo najobšírnejšie rozpoloženie sedenia aby všetci prítomný veriaci mohli byť čo najbližšie oltáru a nikto nesedel niekde za múrom.


Čo si predstavuješ pod pojmom liturgický priestor?


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

^^

Presbytérium + oltár

Dobrým zvykom býva dávať do centra pozornosti práve presbytérium (svätyňu) a dbá sa na to, aby bola dobre viditeľná z každej časti kostola.

..alebo skôr tak, že "malo by sa" :lol::lol:

V praxi to často dopadne tak, že v strede je sedes pre kňaza, ale to je už na inú diskusiu.


----------



## ejo

V súčasnosti je kostol zbytočný. Veľa ľudí používa internet tak pravidelne by sa z domu prihlásili a sledovali by farára ako káže  Na pozadí by si mohli jednotlivci zvoliť aký interiér kostola sa im páči takže niekedy by mohol byť z BA inokedy z Vatikánu  Povinne by si všetci objednali hostie kde by si na virtuálnej omši vybrali jednu hostiu a zjedli. Potom by prevodom najlepšie cez paypal previedli určitú finančnú hotovosť na faru  
Aj spoveď by mohla fungovať virtuálne tam by nemusela byť ani kamera. Farár ti dá rozhrešenie a sa len pomodlíš. Za určitý poplatok by bol človek uprednostnení (to len náhohdou ak by nemala daná osoba čas).
Svadba či pohreb by mali rovnaký priebeh jedinú vec čo by farár urobil by nahral meno zosnulého alebo mená mladomanželov či bábätka ktoré by krstil. Ušetril by množstvo času a mohol by sa venovať užitočnejším veciam (starostlivosť o chorých, sociálne slabších, bezdomovcov, vzdelávanie mládeže, pomoc rómom atď atď.


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

Dnes bol konsekrovaný nový kostol sv. Jána Krstiteľa v Lendaku. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209526912249730&set=pcb.10209526961810969&type=3&theater

http://www.podtatranske-noviny.sk/2017/04/novy-kostol-planuju-dokoncit-na-jesen/


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

Dnes som náhodou narazil na výnimočne vkusnú a príjemnú rekonštrukciu interiéru kostola v Hniezdnom. Je to ešte z roku 2017, ale stojí to za to:

https://www.archinfo.sk/diela/interier/interier-kostola-sv-bartolomeja-hniezdne-8314.html


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

V Komjatnej (okres Ružomberok) v miestnej časti Studničná stavajú druhý kostol. V júli chcú v Studničnej dokončiť kostol | Žijem v Ružomberku


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

Kostol a mlÃ¡deÅ¾nÃcke stredisko na KopÃ¡nke prejdÃº rozsiahlou rekonÅ¡trukciou | TRNAVSKÃ HLAS

V Trnave sa rekonstruuje saleziansky kostol a opat raz velmi podarena rekonstrukcia.


----------



## Dolina

ruzomberok.ok said:


> Dnes bol konsekrovaný nový kostol sv. Jána Krstiteľa v Lendaku.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209526912249730&set=pcb.10209526961810969&type=3&theater
> 
> Nový kostol plánujú dokončiť na jeseň


Bóóže- to snáď nie - žltá farba - tak pre zmenu som z toho "konsternovaný" - čiže doslova zhrozený...


----------



## OscarNiemeyer

Dolina said:


> Bóóže- to snáď nie - žltá farba - tak pre zmenu som z toho "konsternovaný" - čiže doslova zhrozený...


Suhlasim tak to je riadny humus. Ale asi to ide ruka v ruke. Aka urovnej sucasnej katolickej cirkvy take kostoly...


----------



## ayoz

To navrhoval nejaký architekt rodinných domov z 00. rokov? Vyzerá to hrozne.


----------



## motooo

Kostol je sice hnus, ale aspon ma na streche hvezdaren.


----------



## ayoz

Spájajú protiklady do jedného


----------



## jozefst

Dosť to zabíja tá žltá farba, keby bola omietka vo veľmi jemnom farebnom odtieni, tak by to bolo lepšie. Čo sa týka architektúry, tak sa dajú nájsť moderné kostoly na vysokej architektonickej úrovni (taktiež napríklad z obdobia funkcionalizmu a iných moderných slohov). Toto je skôr taký štandard, ktorý pláva trocha nad priemerom a trocha pod priemerom.


----------



## OscarNiemeyer

jozefst said:


> Dosť to zabíja tá žltá farba, keby bola omietka vo veľmi jemnom farebnom odtieni, tak by to bolo lepšie. Čo sa týka architektúry, tak sa dajú nájsť moderné kostoly na vysokej architektonickej úrovni (taktiež napríklad z obdobia funkcionalizmu a iných moderných slohov). Toto je skôr taký štandard, ktorý pláva trocha nad priemerom a trocha pod priemerom.


Zial toto je podstandard. Nepomohla by ani zmena farby. Uz len to okno nad vstupom je komicke a nehovoriac o tom oblozeni v okoli vstupnych dvier. A ta vezicka je perlicka na zaver .))
Styl podnikatelskeho baroka 90tych rokov, chybaju mi tu uz len balustrady.


----------



## ejo

A poprit tom dedina s tak úžasnými tradíciami, kde by človek čakal že sa budú, alebo by mohli držať tradícií. Nuž neviem si predstaviť ako tam budú dávať na Vianoce v správach ich tradičné omše v tomto žltom gýčovom úli. 

A presne takýto sa chcú montovať do chodu štátu, veď ani len decentné kostoly nevedia stavať. Škoda, že sa hneď v 90 rokoch nevytvoril projekt ako by mali všetky kostoly vyzerať a podľa toho sa držať. Veď všetky staré kostoly sú si podobné s menšími odchýlkami. Grc


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

Pouzijem tvoj argument ejo:
_,,A presne takyto sa chcu montovat do chodu statu: _







"

Kostol v Lendaku je gyc, ale to, ze katolicka cirkev nefunguje ako centralizovany socialisticky moloch s jednotnym planovanim co kde ma ako vyzerat urcite nie je na skodu. Ak by ta to zaujimalo, je mnozstvo kostolov, ktore boli v uplynulych 30 rokoch postavenych a su architektonicky zaujimave. Skus trosku zalistovat na dokostola.sk (ak ta to uprimne zaujima)

Za mna napr. kostol dvoch srdc v Liptovskych Sliacoch - Kostol Najsvätejšieho srdca Ježišovho a Nepoškvrneného srdca Panny Márie – Wikipédia


----------



## forneus1

Nieje gay ako gay:


----------



## OscarNiemeyer

Ale ved katolicka cirkev je plna gayov napr taky hovoroca Zvolensky .)) Na zasadnuti konferencie biskupov slovenska je tiez riadne horuco... Ale naozaj neviem co ma spolocne sexualna orientacia s architektonickym vkusom...
Proste nasa cirvek to nevie robit.. Nech sa aspon drzia dobrych rekonstrukcii, kde spolupracuju s pamiatkarmi..


----------



## ayoz

OscarNiemeyer said:


> Zial toto je podstandard. Nepomohla by ani zmena farby. Uz len to okno nad vstupom je komicke a nehovoriac o tom oblozeni v okoli vstupnych dvier. A ta vezicka je perlicka na zaver .))
> Styl podnikatelskeho baroka 90tych rokov, chybaju mi tu uz len balustrady.


Oknom sa inšpirovali u Star Wars očividne Confederacy of Independent Systems


----------



## ejo

ruzomberok.ok said:


> Pouzijem tvoj argument ejo:
> _,,A presne takyto sa chcu montovat do chodu statu: _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> Kostol v Lendaku je gyc, ale to, ze katolicka cirkev nefunguje ako centralizovany socialisticky moloch s jednotnym planovanim co kde ma ako vyzerat urcite nie je na skodu. Ak by ta to zaujimalo, je mnozstvo kostolov, ktore boli v uplynulych 30 rokoch postavenych a su architektonicky zaujimave. Skus trosku zalistovat na dokostola.sk (ak ta to uprimne zaujima)
> 
> Za mna napr. kostol dvoch srdc v Liptovskych Sliacoch - Kostol Najsvätejšieho srdca Ježišovho a Nepoškvrneného srdca Panny Márie – Wikipédia


Dobre dajme tomu 10 kostolov s toho xy množstva ktoré sa postavili od 90 rokov, to nič na tom nemení že drvivá väčšina sú otrasné budy. 

Ako konkrétne sa také osoby montujú do chodu alebo by sa chceli montovať do chodu štátu? 
Nič v zlom ale opať tu davas obrázok vytrhnutý z kontextu?


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

ejo said:


> Dobre dajme tomu 10 kostolov s toho xy množstva ktoré sa postavili od 90 rokov, to nič na tom nemení že drvivá väčšina sú otrasné budy.
> 
> Ako konkrétne sa také osoby montujú do chodu alebo by sa chceli montovať do chodu štátu?
> Nič v zlom ale opať tu davas obrázok vytrhnutý z kontextu?


Nie, reagoval som len na to tvoje ze "a tito sa nam chcu montovat do chodu statu". RKC nie je jednoliaty monolit ktory je rovnaky od Bratislavy po Novu Sedlicu. Stavba kostola je v rezii miestnej farnosti, potazmo lokalneho biskupstva, no architekturu ma na starosti zvacsa farnost, kde sa kostol stavia. Takze pejorativne zovseobecnovat ze cirkev sa chce montovat do zivota na zaklade skaredeho kostola v Lendaku je rovnako odveci ako moja fotka, ktorou som tvoj nezmyselny argument len podciarkol..

A inak ked sme pri architekture kostolov. Treba si uvedomit kontext v akom sa stavali. V 90. rokoch ich bol akutny nedostatok najma na sidliskach a v novych castiach dedin, ktore za 40 rokov znasobili pocet obyvatelov, avsak kostol v nich chybal. Preto bol tlak na rychlost vystavby. Socialistickym realizmom poznaceny lud, najma na dedinach tak nemal velky cit pre detail a chybala im adekvatna inspiracia. Koniec koncov, v 90. rokoch vzniklo len minimum peknych stavieb bez ohladu na "investora".


----------



## ejo

ruzomberok.ok said:


> Nie, reagoval som len na to tvoje ze "a tito sa nam chcu montovat do chodu statu". RKC nie je jednoliaty monolit ktory je rovnaky od Bratislavy po Novu Sedlicu. Stavba kostola je v rezii miestnej farnosti, potazmo lokalneho biskupstva, no architekturu ma na starosti zvacsa farnost, kde sa kostol stavia. Takze pejorativne zovseobecnovat ze cirkev sa chce montovat do zivota na zaklade skaredeho kostola v Lendaku je rovnako odveci ako moja fotka, ktorou som tvoj nezmyselny argument len podciarkol..
> 
> A inak ked sme pri architekture kostolov. Treba si uvedomit kontext v akom sa stavali. V 90. rokoch ich bol akutny nedostatok najma na sidliskach a v novych castiach dedin, ktore za 40 rokov znasobili pocet obyvatelov, avsak kostol v nich chybal. Preto bol tlak na rychlost vystavby. Socialistickym realizmom poznaceny lud, najma na dedinach tak nemal velky cit pre detail a chybala im adekvatna inspiracia. Koniec koncov, v 90. rokoch vzniklo len minimum peknych stavieb bez ohladu na "investora".


aha Ok chápem len tam by som mohol tiež polemizovať či si zvolím huckanie a šírenie nenávisti alebo toleranciu, poznanie a pochopenie. Vid voľba prezidenta kde Čaputovú by ukameňovali ak by mohli a zrazu po jej zvolení sa neštítili ju pomazať v katedrále. 
Doba je jasná a neznamená že všetky kostoly sú otras ale drvivá väčšina áno, radšej ich mohli stavať o rok neskôr a poriadne sa na to pripraviť a to čo vynaložili na rozne projekty mohli radšej dať na 1 ci 2 projekty 2 veľkostí kostolov a mohlo to byť decentné a pekné ako takéto kocúrkovo. Ja mam bližšie k starším kostolom je tam na nich naozajstná práca ako toto nové čudo.


----------



## braino.swk

prepáč ejo, ale niektoré tvoje príspevky sú plné protikladov a argumentačných faulov, až niekedy nechápem čo sa nimi snažíš povedať.

ohľadom tvojho tvrdenia, že "títo sa chcú montovať do vedenia štátu, a ani pekný kostol nevedia postaviť" ti to už ozrejmil ruzomberok.ok - podobne hlúpou argumentáciou...

ohľadom tvojho "mohli spraviť radšej 1 či 2 projekty kostolov podľa veľkostí a tieto stavať všade" - ti dám rovnako hlúpy argument - načo automobilky vyrábajú take množstvo modelov a typov áut. Keby radšej urobili 3-4 modely a všetky by ich vyrábali. Bolo by to ekologickejšie, efektívnejšie a znížilo by to cenu áut..

Taktiež dojmológie ako " neznamená, že všetky kostoly sú otras ale drvivá väčšina áno", prípadne "dajme tomu 10 kostolov z toho množstva čo sa čo sa od 90 rokov postavilo je pekných, ostatné sú bludy" nedávajú tvojím slovám veľkú váhu.


----------



## yale99

K moderným kostolom - mnohí nevedia že v Petržalke máme aj funkcionalistický kostol od Vladimíra Karfíka...









Register modernej architektúry


Register modernej architektúry na Slovensku je výsledkom práce Oddelenia architektúry Historického ústavu SAV a predstavuje najlepšie diela modernej architektúry 20. storočia na Slovensku.




www.register-architektury.sk













Wikiwand - Kostol Povýšenia svätého Kríža (Petržalka)


Kostol Povýšenia svätého Kríža je rímskokatolícky kostol, ktorý sa nachádza v bratislavskej mestskej časti Petržalka. Bol postavený v rokoch 1931 – 32 podľa návrhu zlínskeho architekta Vladimíra Karfíka. Svojím výrazom patrí medzi typické stavby funkcionalistického architektonického smeru...




www.wikiwand.com


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

V Studničnej, čo je miestna časť obce Komjatná pri Ružomberku dnes konsekrovali nový kostol Nanebovstúpenia Pána. Architektúra je skôr priemerná, neurazí, ale ani nenadchne. 

Čo ma však nadchlo bolo zapálenie miestneho obyvateľstva. Malá kaplnka im už kapacitne nestačila, tak si sami medzi sebou vyzbierali peniaze a drvivú väčšinu prác na stavbe vykonali svojpomocne. V dnešnej dobe naozaj neuveriteľné a veľký klobúk dolu. Ostalo aj na decentnú úpravu okolia kostola. 



















Zdroj foto: Ružomberský magazín


----------



## ejo

braino.swk said:


> prepáč ejo, ale niektoré tvoje príspevky sú plné protikladov a argumentačných faulov, až niekedy nechápem čo sa nimi snažíš povedať.
> 
> ohľadom tvojho tvrdenia, že "títo sa chcú montovať do vedenia štátu, a ani pekný kostol nevedia postaviť" ti to už ozrejmil ruzomberok.ok - podobne hlúpou argumentáciou...
> 
> ohľadom tvojho "mohli spraviť radšej 1 či 2 projekty kostolov podľa veľkostí a tieto stavať všade" - ti dám rovnako hlúpy argument - načo automobilky vyrábajú take množstvo modelov a typov áut. Keby radšej urobili 3-4 modely a všetky by ich vyrábali. Bolo by to ekologickejšie, efektívnejšie a znížilo by to cenu áut..
> 
> Taktiež dojmológie ako " neznamená, že všetky kostoly sú otras ale drvivá väčšina áno", prípadne "dajme tomu 10 kostolov z toho množstva čo sa čo sa od 90 rokov postavilo je pekných, ostatné sú bludy" nedávajú tvojím slovám veľkú váhu.


mozes mi kludne povedat akych protikladov a faulov? rad si vypocujem. 
porovnavat auto a kostol ine. to mozem povedat o vselicom moznom preco je xy mobilov, tv, servitok, ci niecoho ineho. Auto si vyberas aj podla vzhladu ( aspon to je 1 vec potom pozries cenu a potom silu, a vsetky parametre ak ti tam nieco nesedi najdes ine kostol si nekupujes, a ani len nemas tu moznost rozhodnut o akom si navrhu a vybrat nieco napr z 2 variant. Si postaveny pred hotovu vec)
Preco 2 typy, Ak sa pozries do minulosti tak vacsionou kostoly boli podobne, Dediny/ mesta je jedno maly podobny zaklad (zalezalo sice od obdobia). Osobne ma to mrzi pretoze v sucastnej dobe by som cakal prepracovanejsie diela ako taketo skatole. Kostol nie je krcma, ktoru o 20 rokov zburam. 
10 kostolov z? 100 - 150 ci 200? to je dost slabe cislo nemyslis? Ak by si predali 10 % aut spominane automobilky tak by rychlo skrachovali.


----------



## ayoz

ruzomberok.ok said:


> V Studničnej, čo je miestna časť obce Komjatná pri Ružomberku dnes konsekrovali nový kostol Nanebovstúpenia Pána. Architektúra je skôr priemerná, neurazí, ale ani nenadchne.
> 
> Čo ma však nadchlo bolo zapálenie miestneho obyvateľstva. Malá kaplnka im už kapacitne nestačila, tak si sami medzi sebou vyzbierali peniaze a drvivú väčšinu prác na stavbe vykonali svojpomocne. V dnešnej dobe naozaj neuveriteľné a veľký klobúk dolu. Ostalo aj na decentnú úpravu okolia kostola.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zdroj foto: Ružomberský magazín


Zvonku fajn,l zvnútra otras. To vyzerá ako keby výzdobu robili žiaci základnej školy. Nehovoriac o použití fontu Papyrus...


----------

